# How Many Heaters for 80g?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i have a 80g in my living room and a 300watt heater but this only heats the tank to around 19c even though the elite300 heater light is on all the time, could this be because the room is too cold and need 2 heaters or simply a heater problem? either way id have to get another one but just wanted the general feedback on aquarium heating. thanks.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

A 300w heater should be more than adequate for a 80g tank. I've run that for years in my 90g and with a seperate thermometer monitoring the temps, I've been able to maintain high 20's. My room's ambient temp is around 21. Nowadays, I prefer to run two smaller heaters in the case one decides to stick on high, it won't end up boiling the tank. But you are right, the warmer your living room, the less your heater needs to work.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah.. 300w is enough to heat my 90G to 29C no problem.

If you are planning to get the Fluval E heater, I fell it heats up slower comparing to the jager or the rena smart heater.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

What's the temperature in the room?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

normal temperature, i'd say around... 23~25C.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Does the temperature drop to 19C after you do water change by adding warmer water?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I would start by double checking the temp gauges you are using. If you room temp is 23-25, your water temp should be same too (after everything has stabilized). 

I have a 300w heater in my 75 gallon and have no problems getting the temp up to 30 degs if I need to. My room temp is 16-17 in the basement. I have a 300w heater in a 100g tank and can hit almost 30 there too (but the heater is almost on constant) in the same room.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Odd, if your room is warmer than the tank, eventually the tank should be the same temp as the room even without a heater. At least that's what normal logic would predict.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Odd, if your room is warmer than the tank, eventually the tank should be the same temp as the room even without a heater. At least that's what normal logic would predict.


agreed....sounds like a heater problem if your thermometers are reading correctly


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i see i see. thanks. i have a feeling it's a heater problem because ive used that thermometer for different tanks and it's accurate.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> i see i see. thanks. i have a feeling it's a heater problem because ive used that thermometer for different tanks and it's accurate.


Agreed it's a heater problem, but I think it's strange too that if your room temperature is an accurate 23~25, your tank thermometer should be reading within the same range, not 19 - too much of a difference imo.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

ya so i pulled the heater out of the tank and grabbed it with my bare hands... the light is on but the heater isnt hot. time to get a new one tomorrow, lucky it's just cycling with moss and no fish.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Consider another thermometer too, I like to have one in each tank and it can confirm the accuracy of your current one.

btw, moss alone will not cycle a tank, especially an 80g tank unless it's a real special moss with dead things in it.  To complete a nitrogen cycle, it needs a source of ammonia.


----------

